# anyone familiar with bigcartel?



## eebo540 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey guys,
Anyone recently used bigcartel for shopping cart access? wondering how it fares with Paypal and any good/bad points about it
Cheers!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Bigcartel is paypal shopping cart. All they use is paypal.


----------



## 1Ali (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't know much about them but I do know they put .bigcartel in YOUR web address.


----------



## cpix (Aug 25, 2007)

You can take out the .bigcartel in your address if you create a CNAME pointing your domain to your bigcartel domain. Also, customers without a Paypal account can still purchase items. It's a good system in my opinion. I'm using it for my store.


----------



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

crackpixels said:


> You can take out the .bigcartel in your address if you create a CNAME pointing your domain to your bigcartel domain. Also, customers without a Paypal account can still purchase items. It's a good system in my opinion. I'm using it for my store.


I concur with everything he said...


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

the only downside that they need to fix is the *OPTION* to add for example:

$2 more for XXLG for a product....

Right now you have to *DUPLICATE* the item just for 2X or 3X and so on...


----------



## joeydgraffix (Sep 11, 2007)

I used them,and i absolutely loved their backend system. Easy and simple, inventory was cool too. I wish I could find a shopping cart that was that simple for inventory and shipping rates.


----------

